# Neuer (Büro)/(Gaming) Stuhl, Empfehlungen?



## ChillerT (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche einen neuen guten Stuhl für meinen Schreibtisch. Da ich durchaus mal länger am Computer sitze (Arbeit und Vergnügen) ist mir da ein guter comfort und Rückenfreundlichkeit wichtig.

Ich muss nicht unbedingt einen optisch gutaussehenden gamerstuhl haben, der wie ein Rennwagensitz aussieht. Meistens sind Stühle auf die das "Gaming"-Schild gepackt wird auch noch überteuert.

Ich möchte länger comfortabel sitzen können ohne direkt Rückenschmerzen oder Gesäßdruckstellen zu bekommen.

Mein Orthopäde hat mir vor Jahren mal unabhängig vom Gaming einen dxracer empfohlen, da diese qualitativ sehr auf ergonomie und langes sitzen entwickelt wurden. Aber mal abgesehen von den 200 verschiedenen varianten wo man die Übersicht verliert kosten die meisten Dinger auchnoch ein halbes Vermögen.

Vielleicht habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Büro-/Gaming-Irgendwas-Stühlen und könnt mir ein paar Tips geben.

Vielleicht wichtige Daten des Nutzers :
Größe: 185cm
Gewicht: ~85 - 90kg


Vielen Dank euch im Voraus


----------



## ChillerT (6. Juni 2020)

Keiner?


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2020)

Hi,

hoffentlich nicht zu spät...aber ich habe in letzter Zeit häufiger in Foren den Namen >>Topstar Stühle<< gelesen. Vor allem wenn man eher keinen reinen "Gaming" Stuhl haben möchte. Aber bitte frag mich nichts zu deren Vertrieb, weiß nur dass man sie über z.B. bei Amazon bekommt; ob die aber eigene Geschäfte haben oder so...ka

Grüße


----------



## Gamechanger_Furniture (8. Juni 2020)

Hey,

ich bin von Gamechanger und wir entwickeln Made in Germany Gaming Stühle von höchster Qualität. Um dich zu überzeugen kannst du einen Test-Stuhl auf unser Website bestellen. 
Die Stühle sind natürlich in einer gehobenen Preisklasse da Qualität seinen Preis hat. Aber dafür hält der Stuhl auch 10 Jahre und du musst nicht alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Stuhl kaufen.

Gaming Stuhl Probesitzen
&#8211; Gamechanger


----------



## ChillerT (8. Juni 2020)

Gamechanger_Furniture schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin von Gamechanger und wir entwickeln Made in Germany Gaming Stühle von höchster Qualität. Um dich zu überzeugen kannst du einen Test-Stuhl auf unser Website bestellen.
> Die Stühle sind natürlich in einer gehobenen Preisklasse da Qualität seinen Preis hat. Aber dafür hält der Stuhl auch 10 Jahre und du musst nicht alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Stuhl kaufen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
Ich bin Fan von Made in Germany und Qualität, und Ihre Produkte sind Ihren Preis sicher wert.
Ich bin mit meinem Budget jedoch momentan leider nicht in dieser Preisklasse, ich weiß dafür muss man in der Qualität etwas einstecken, aber momentan ist diese Preisklasse einfach nicht drin und ich kann nicht warten und sparen da mein derzeitiger Stuhl mir seine Schrauben durchs Sitzpolster ins Gesäß drückt


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habe z.B. von Ikea den Markus Stuhl und finde den wirklich top.
Und Du hast ebenfalls 10 Jahre Garantie auf das Teil.


Gruß


----------



## Doitschland (14. Juni 2020)

Beratung für einen Stuhl in einem Forum ist nie leicht, da jeder Körper unterschiedlich ist und jeder Komfort anders definiert und ich weiß auch nicht, was du bereits bist an Geld auszugeben
Ich kann zumindest mal ein Beispiel/Anregung geben. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten einen Stuhl von Topstar, den "HEAD POINT RS - PROFI BÜROSTUHL" in schwarz ohne überteuerten Gaming Schnickschnack für knapp 300€ gekauft (von buerostuhl24). Ich finde ihn sehr bequem, sieht schick aus und er lässt sich etwas nach bedarf anpassen. Ich kann viele Stunden darauf sitzen ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu kriegen. Man kann die Rückenlehne, die Armlehnen und die Kopfstütze hoch- und runterstellen, je nachdem welche Körpergröße man hat (bin 176). Einen Langzeittest kann ich nicht bieten, aber ich denke mit entsprechender Pflege hält er so einige Jahre und ich bin von der Qualität her auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Hier ein paar Angaben vom Hersteller: 
3 Jahre Garantie
150 - 195 cm Körpergröße,
Produktgewicht	16 kg
Abmessungen (H x B x T)	116.0 x 60.0 x 47.0 cm
Sitzdauer: 8 Stunden
Belastbar bis	110 kg


----------



## ChillerT (14. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich weiß dass eine Beratung echt schwer ist, mir wäre es auch lieber zu einem Fachhandel zu gehen und mehrere Stühle probezusitzen. Leider haben die Fachhandel in meiner Nähe alle maximal 4 Stühle da, meißt von der gleichen Marke weil Kooperation.

Ich bin 185 und möchte einfach länger gemütlich sitzen können und eine wippfunktion wäre auch sehr angenehm beim Serien gucken.

Ich denke es wird mir nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben als einen zu bestellen und die Retoure zu nutzen wenn er nichts ist. Hasse sowas eigentlich wegen der Umweltbelastung aber da hat der Fachhandel leider eine Schwäche.


----------

